# Spotlight recommendations



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=6215

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8586471

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8586470

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0049604517885a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all_NYR&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ne=2510&nyr=1&Ntt=spotlight&Ntk=Products&sort=all&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=4958&_D%3Asort=+&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

100 watt aircraft Landing light in a home brew or tractor supply housing    .....

Dave


I do play with a cyclops though .... But I Do have an old Q-beam from the old State police Days .... (shined that baby into a LOT of steamed up cars ... )


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks...found a Q-Beam 3 Mill CP model for $25 at Academy Sports today so I should be all set.

Thanks,
Dave


----------

